# صورة للذكرة



## Sibelle (16 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تعليق​ 


​


----------



## ponponayah (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على اساس هو عارفين بعض اصلا​*


----------



## Sibelle (17 أكتوبر 2010)

نورتي بونبوناية
:smile01​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*يسلام 
ودى فايدتها ايه :thnk0001:
دى الصورة بقى اللى اتحرقت من قبل ماتتصور :59:
هههههه
ميرسى يافندم*​


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه
بجد نووووووكومنت


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعد ما يصورهم يرقمهم عشان يعرفهم بعد كده​


----------



## Sibelle (17 أكتوبر 2010)

نورتوا صبايا تعليقاتكم زي العسل​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بس فعلا اجمل واحدة اللي لابسة الاسود...

اللي مغطية شعرها حلوة برضو بس سودا...


----------



## مايكل انجلوا (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اشكال مقززة


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

هيعرفوا بعض بالاحساس

الشكل مش كل حاجة ههههههههههه

شكرا حبيبتى للصورة التحفة


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
مينساش يعلم كل واحدة
علشان يبقى يعرفهم 
​


----------



## asdfff (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه ده ممكن ابتسامة علشان الصور تطلع حلوه


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هو بيصور مين ؟
نفس الشكل 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا لا تعليق
مرسي للصورة يا قمر​


----------



## متيكو (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Sibelle (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شفتو شاشة الكاميرا؟

98% سودة

هههه

نورتوا يا احبة​


----------



## grges monir (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههه اللى واقفة فى التص شكلها احلى
لا تعليق فعلا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت مين ياعم اسماعيل هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه حلوة الصورة بس اموت واعرف هى صورة تزكارية ولاهو عايز يرعب بيها حد اكيد هو عايز يرعب بيهاحد صح ههههههههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بس المفروض اللى لابسة أسمر تيجى شمال شوية علشان الصورة تتظبط وبعدين الراجل اللى لابس أبيض ده اللى هو لابسه ده مش يوحد الزى 30: 30: 30: 30:
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا ع الصورة اللى فيها أشخاص مختلفين دى


----------



## dark girl _n (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بس ممكن يكون بيصورهم علشان يوريهم نفسهم بالاسود ده
علشان هما بيلبسوا لبس عادى اصلا وحبوا يجربوه
فواحد سخيف حب يستغباهم 
واخد الصوره علي اساس انها للذكري
فهمتوا حاجه !!!؟
هههههه ثانكس سيبل


----------



## esamkoko123 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*صوره معبره جدا ولازم كل واحده من اخواتنا دولتطلع على الصوره و  تاخد الصوره الخاصه بيها وتعمل مسابقه لاولادها يفوز بيها اللى يعرف هى مين فيهم.*


----------



## Nemo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى


----------

